# BDSkelly ~ Shrimp Boil!



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2019)

My son in-law requested Shrimp for his birthday.  No problem pal.
So I fired up the old rocket motor and filled the pot with water.
To that I added.
2 Tblsp of Shrimp boil concentrate, 1 large onion cut into 4ths, 3 fresh bay leaves, handful of black pepper corns 3 lemons halved and a head of garlic. and brought it to a boil.
4 pounds of new potato’s and 2 pounds of smoked sausage go in first for 10 minutes.
Then toss in 8 half ears of corn with those taters for 3 more minutes.
Last comes 4 pounds of large shrimp for 3 more minutes.
I dusted this with Old Bay before serving.
Enjoy! B


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 21, 2019)

looks great, never been to or had a shrimp boil should add it to the bucket list


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks great, never been to or had a shrimp boil should add it to the bucket list


It’s one of those things that make a great presentation and looks more difficult than it is! B


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 21, 2019)

Hell Yes!


----------



## normanaj (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks awesome!!!

Not much different than a clam boil...minus the clams and chourico!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 21, 2019)

Awesome Brian we just had a Frogmore its all fine eating.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh yeah!!!  Looks like some fine eating there, Brian.
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks great Brian.  You sure make it sounds easy


----------



## Steve H (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks great! It's about time for me to do a shrimp boil. Only thing I do differently is throw in a lobster for the wife.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Looks great! It's about time for me to do a shrimp boil. Only thing I do differently is throw in a lobster for the wife.


Don't forget to throw some shrooms in there.  Flavor bombs!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 21, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Don't forget to throw some shrooms in there.  Flavor bombs!



Hmm, perhaps whole button shrooms?? I never thought of that. Neat idea!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words folks! B


----------



## motocrash (Jul 21, 2019)

Lookin' good.Tis the time of year for a good boil with great local sweet corn.
Been too long since I've fired the propane burner....they're not just for cookin' turkeys!
Your thread is an on time prod.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Hmm, perhaps whole button shrooms?? I never thought of that. Neat idea!


Those exact ones Steve.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2019)

Fantastic looking Boil, Brian!!!
Some Fine Consumption going on at Brian's House!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 21, 2019)

That's a nice feed ya had there B!  I'd have been all over that!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2019)

Nothing in that pot I don't like. Excellent cook Brian. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Lookin' good.Tis the time of year for a good boil with great local sweet corn.
> Been too long since I've fired the propane burner....they're not just for cookin' turkeys!
> Your thread is an on time prod.


Thanks pal.  Yup... that time of year for sure! B


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nothing in that pot I don't like. Excellent cook Brian.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris. 
Yes sir. Including the beer I was drinking I believe I hit all the major food groups on this one! B


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Fantastic looking Boil, Brian!!!
> Some Fine Consumption going on at Brian's House!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thankie Bear! B


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2019)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That's a nice feed ya had there B!  I'd have been all over that!


Thanks Justin.  Hope your doing great! B


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Those exact ones Steve.  You won't regret it.


The wife wanted them.  But I used them last night when I grilled ribeyes! B


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2019)

normanaj said:


> Looks awesome!!!
> 
> Not much different than a clam boil...minus the clams and chourico!


Yup not much difference


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 22, 2019)

Brian Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

